# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  میخوای بدونی تاثیر معدل به نفعته یا نه؟؟؟بیا تو...

## Faghat Pezeshki

عرض سلام و وقت بخیر خدمت دوستان...
این هم از جزئیات میانگین معدل در رشته های مختلف برای داوطلبان سال 94
حالا میتونید بفهمید تاثیر معدل براتون مثبت هست یا منفی البته تاحدودی...

به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم،  علی زرافشان، معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در نشست خبری با  اصحاب رسانه در پاسخ به سوالات خبرنگاران در خصوص انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش  آموزان گفت: در دوره دوم متوسطه بخشی از بودجه کیفیت بخشی را به برگزاری  کلاس‌های آمادگی کنکور در مدارس دولتی مناطق محروم اختصاص داده‌ایم همچنین  خدماتی توسط مشاوران مدارس برای انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش آموزان ارائه  می‌شود. برخی دانشگاه‌های کشور مانند دانشگاه شریف برای آشنایی دانش آموزان  با رشته‌های دانشگاهی اقداماتی را انجام داده‌اند که در جلسه مشترک با  وزیر علوم درخواست کردیم  سایر دانشگاه‌های کشور نیز دوره های آشنایی با  رشته‌های دانشگاهی ویژه دانش آموزان را برگزار کنند.زرافشان  در پاسخ به سوال خبرنگار تسنیم مبنی براینکه برخی از خانواده ها هنوز موفق  به ثبت نام فرزندانشان در مدارس نشده‌اند و هنگامی که به مدارس مراجعه  می‌کنند اعلام می‌شود ظرفیت تکمیل است، آنها باید چه کاری را انجام دهند؟  گفت: این خانواده‌ها باید به ستادهای ثبت نام مناطق مراجعه کنند که در این  ستادها ظرفیت مدرسه بررسی می‌شود، اگر ظرفیت تکمیل شده بود مدرسه دیگری  برای ثبت نام به خانواده‌ها پیشنهاد می‌شود. به خانواده‌ها اعلام می‌کنیم،  خیالشان آسوده باشد چراکه هیچ دانش آموزی بلاتکلیف باقی نمی‌ماند.وی  با اشاره به نتایج امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان عنوان کرد: در امتحانات  نهایی خرداد 93 در رشته ریاضی 88.9 درصد قبولی داشتیم که میانگین معدل دانش  اموزان 13.87 بود این درحالی است که سال گذشته قبولی دانش آموزان در رشته  ریاضی  87.3 درصد بود و میانگین معدل آنها نیز 13.3 بود. در امتحانات خرداد  93 در رشته تجربی 85.6 درصد قبولی داشتیم و میانگین معدل دانش آموزان 13.1  بود این درحالی است که سال گذشته درصد قبولی در رشته تجربی 80.9 درصد بود.  در  رشته علوم انسانی نیز در امتحانات خرداد 72.2 درصد قبولی داشتیم و  میانگین نمره دانش آموزان 10.28 بود این درحالی است که سال گذشته 62.3 درصد  دانش آموزان در رشته انسانی قبول شده بودند. در رشته علوم و معارف اسلامی  نیز در امتحانات خرداد امسال، 93.7 درصد دانش آموزان با میانگین معدل 15.4  درصد قبول شدند.

منبع:خبرگزاری تسنیم

----------


## JoKeR

میانگین مهم نیست....

تاثیر در تراز محاسبه میشه ...

----------


## Mohammad. N

> میانگین مهم نیست....
> 
> تاثیر در تراز محاسبه میشه ...


پیرو حرف شما نمره هر درس تراز میشه اما سوالی که باقی میمونه این که نمرات چه ترازی میگیرن مثلا طبق پی دی اف سنجش 20 در هندسه مثلا تراز9500 داشت حالا  12 هندسه چه ترازی میگیره !؟
بعضیا میگن ترازی بین 2000-3000 این یکم غیر معقول به نظر میرسه چون ما نمرات زیر 10 هم داریم!

نکت دوم خود سنجش میگه نمرات دانش اموزان فقط 25% درصد در رتبه دانش اموزان تاثیر داره تفسیر این جمله به زبان خود سنجش یعنی اگر مثلا یکی درصد های رتبه 1000 بزنه از اون 25%  هم هیچی نگیره رتبش میشه 1250 اما شنیده ها حاکی از 2 برابر کردن رتبه هست باز هم میگم شنیده ها چون هیچ کارنامه ای به طور دقیق اون هم برای رتبه های تاپ ( زیر 1000) دیده نشده!

*مثالی از دوست من که امسال رتبش4410 شده
ادبیات 44  عربی 49 معارف 68 زبان 64 ریاضی 29 فیزیک 30 شیمی 44  با این درصدا رتبش باید بین 1800-2000 میشده اما نشده!!*

----------


## eli94

> پیرو حرف شما نمره هر درس تراز میشه اما سوالی که باقی میمونه این که نمرات چه ترازی میگیرن مثلا طبق پی دی اف سنجش 20 در هندسه مثلا تراز9500 داشت حالا  12 هندسه چه ترازی میگیره !؟
> بعضیا میگن ترازی بین 2000-3000 این یکم غیر معقول به نظر میرسه چون ما نمرات زیر 10 هم داریم!
> 
> نکت دوم خود سنجش میگه نمرات دانش اموزان فقط 25% درصد در رتبه دانش اموزان تاثیر داره تفسیر این جمله به زبان خود سنجش یعنی اگر مثلا یکی درصد های رتبه 1000 بزنه از اون 25%  هم هیچی نگیره رتبش میشه 1250 اما شنیده ها حاکی از 2 برابر کردن رتبه هست باز هم میگم شنیده ها چون هیچ کارنامه ای به طور دقیق اون هم برای رتبه های تاپ ( زیر 1000) دیده نشده!
> 
> *مثالی از دوست من که امسال رتبش4410 شده
> ادبیات 44  عربی 49 معارف 68 زبان 64 ریاضی 29 فیزیک 30 شیمی 44  با این درصدا رتبش باید بین 1800-2000 میشده اما نشده!!*


 معدلش چند بود؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> معدلش چند بود؟


16/09

----------


## rezagmi

تو رتبه های بالا تاثیرش شاید شدید نباشه ولی رتبه های زیر 10000رو نابود میکنه
با درصدهایی ک دوستم رتبه 800 منطقه دو شد اگر تاتیر معدل نبود زیر 100 میشد

----------


## Mohammad. N

> تو رتبه های بالا تاثیرش شاید شدید نباشه ولی رتبه های زیر 10000رو نابود میکنه
> با درصدهایی ک دوستم رتبه 800 منطقه دو شد اگر تاتیر معدل نبود زیر 100 میشد


درصد ها و معدلش چی بود!؟؟

----------


## JoKeR

> تو رتبه های بالا تاثیرش شاید شدید نباشه ولی رتبه های زیر 10000رو نابود میکنه
> با درصدهایی ک دوستم رتبه 800 منطقه دو شد اگر تاتیر معدل نبود زیر 100 میشد


یه ظلم بزرگی به ما کردن....این همه اعتراض شد آخرش فرمودن: دیپ مجدد! 
انگار دیپلم مجدد کلید برقه با یه حرکت روشن بشه ... عزیزم دیپ مجدد زمان میخواد .. من 18 ساله (22م این ماه 19 ساله!) ... تا اینجا دو سال از زندگیم زدم ... باید یه سال دیگه هم بخونم + نیم ترم برا دیپلم مجدد! ... عجب مملکتیه ....

----------


## eli94

> 16/09


 وای عجب ظلمی..بیش از 2000 تا کم کرد..خدا لعنتشون کنه

----------


## kinghossein1

> پیرو حرف شما نمره هر درس تراز میشه اما سوالی که باقی میمونه این که نمرات چه ترازی میگیرن مثلا طبق پی دی اف سنجش 20 در هندسه مثلا تراز9500 داشت حالا  12 هندسه چه ترازی میگیره !؟
> بعضیا میگن ترازی بین 2000-3000 این یکم غیر معقول به نظر میرسه چون ما نمرات زیر 10 هم داریم!
> 
> نکت دوم خود سنجش میگه نمرات دانش اموزان فقط 25% درصد در رتبه دانش اموزان تاثیر داره تفسیر این جمله به زبان خود سنجش یعنی اگر مثلا یکی درصد های رتبه 1000 بزنه از اون 25%  هم هیچی نگیره رتبش میشه 1250 اما شنیده ها حاکی از 2 برابر کردن رتبه هست باز هم میگم شنیده ها چون هیچ کارنامه ای به طور دقیق اون هم برای رتبه های تاپ ( زیر 1000) دیده نشده!
> 
> *مثالی از دوست من که امسال رتبش4410 شده
> ادبیات 44  عربی 49 معارف 68 زبان 64 ریاضی 29 فیزیک 30 شیمی 44  با این درصدا رتبش باید بین 1800-2000 میشده اما نشده!!*


کنکور93 بحثش فرق میکرد خودشونم نفهمیدن چ کردن حتی تو انتخاب رشته.کنکور امسال ایشاا... ک بهتر ارزیابی کنن

----------


## eli94

> پیرو حرف شما نمره هر درس تراز میشه اما سوالی که باقی میمونه این که نمرات چه ترازی میگیرن مثلا طبق پی دی اف سنجش 20 در هندسه مثلا تراز9500 داشت حالا  12 هندسه چه ترازی میگیره !؟
> بعضیا میگن ترازی بین 2000-3000 این یکم غیر معقول به نظر میرسه چون ما نمرات زیر 10 هم داریم!
> 
> نکت دوم خود سنجش میگه نمرات دانش اموزان فقط 25% درصد در رتبه دانش اموزان تاثیر داره تفسیر این جمله به زبان خود سنجش یعنی اگر مثلا یکی درصد های رتبه 1000 بزنه از اون 25%  هم هیچی نگیره رتبش میشه 1250 اما شنیده ها حاکی از 2 برابر کردن رتبه هست باز هم میگم شنیده ها چون هیچ کارنامه ای به طور دقیق اون هم برای رتبه های تاپ ( زیر 1000) دیده نشده!
> 
> *مثالی از دوست من که امسال رتبش4410 شده
> ادبیات 44  عربی 49 معارف 68 زبان 64 ریاضی 29 فیزیک 30 شیمی 44  با این درصدا رتبش باید بین 1800-2000 میشده اما نشده!!*


یاتخمین رتبه گزینه2 حساب کرد یا کانون؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

اما یه نکته دیگه که من فهمیدم این که به غیر از ریاضی هر درسی که  درصدش بیاد زیر 40مخصوصا فیزیک و معارف و شیمی زبان مشخص ترازش به شدت کاهش  پیدا میکنه یعنی اگه دوست من فیزیکش رو مثل شیمی بالای 40 زده بود رتبش  زیر 3000 میومد ! نکته بعدی همینطور که از 40 به پایین تراز کم میشه از 60  به بالا هم تراز جهش پیدا میکنه و این تنها راه موفقیت کسی هست که معدلش کمه!
اگه تمام اون درصدای دوست من پا برجا باشه فقط شیمی رو بالای 60 زده بود رتبش زیر 2000 بود!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> یاتخمین رتبه گزینه2 حساب کرد یا کانون؟


هردو به علاوه برسی کامل رتبه های بین 1500 تا 2000! دلیل برسیم هم این بود که میخواستم بفهمم چظور معدل 16 خودم جبران کنم!!

----------


## JoKeR

> کنکور93 بحثش فرق میکرد خودشونم نفهمیدن چ کردن حتی تو انتخاب رشته.کنکور امسال ایشاا... ک بهتر ارزیابی کنن



در ایران همه چی نزولیه نه صعودی!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> در ایران همه چی نزولیه نه صعودی!


درسته منم امیدوارم بد تر از این نکنن دیگه!

----------


## Mohammad. N

و نکته اخر تنها چیزی که منو امیدوار نگه داشته این که خیلی از مشاورا میگن اگه یه 100 داشته باشی میتونی تا حدودی معدلت رو جبران کنی! امیدوارم بتونم زبان یا عربی رو 100 بزنم سخته اما خیلی روشون کار کردم امیدوارم بشه!

----------


## صلوات

سلام 
بچه هایی که معدل کتبیشون خوبه اگه تو کنکور هیچی نزنن همون 25درصد رو حساب می کنن براشون؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## eli94

> و نکته اخر تنها چیزی که منو امیدوار نگه داشته این که خیلی از مشاورا میگن اگه یه 100 داشته باشی میتونی تا حدودی معدلت رو جبران کنی! امیدوارم بتونم زبان یا عربی رو 100 بزنم سخته اما خیلی روشون کار کردم امیدوارم بشه!


100 عربی بستگی به درک مطلبش داره بقیه قسمتا اسونه..درک مطلب بیچارم کرده

----------


## Mohammad. N

> 100 عربی بستگی به درک مطلبش داره بقیه قسمتا اسونه..درک مطلب بیچارم کرده


منم واس همین گفتم یا زبان یا عربی چون عربی برای درک مطلب باید لغت حفظ باشی که از وقت ما خارج دیگه این!

----------


## sin fc

سلام
یه مسئله هست که ذهنمو مشغول کرده. من ار رشته ی تجربی به انسانی تغییر رشته دادم و طبق اطلاعیه سنجش برای کسایی که از تجربی میرن انسانی درصد کنکور تقریبا 93 درصد و درصد معدل کتبی 7 درصد دارای تاثیر هست چون فقط درسای عمومی و ریاضی رو تطبیق میدن نه کل درسارو ( مثلا توی درس منطق و فلسفه هرچی تو کنکور بیاری همونه برای یه تغییر رشته ای ). در کل به نظر شما برای تغییر رشته ای ها بنفعشونه این شرایط یا نه؟ 


حالا نمره های من: ادبیات : 18  ---- عربی : 17.5   ---- دینی : 18 -----  زبان : 19 ----- ریاضی : 19 
با وجود این نمره ها و با علم به این که میانگین ترازم تو قلم چی 7230 هست و رتبه های قلم چیم معمولا زیر 100، ایا میتونم تو کنکور رتبه ی زیر 500 کشوری رو کسب کنم؟
خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین.

----------


## JoKeR

> سلام
> یه مسئله هست که ذهنمو مشغول کرده. من ار رشته ی تجربی به انسانی تغییر رشته دادم و طبق اطلاعیه سنجش برای کسایی که از تجربی میرن انسانی درصد کنکور تقریبا 93 درصد و درصد معدل کتبی 7 درصد دارای تاثیر هست چون فقط درسای عمومی و ریاضی رو تطبیق میدن نه کل درسارو ( مثلا توی درس منطق و فلسفه هرچی تو کنکور بیاری همونه برای یه تغییر رشته ای ). در کل به نظر شما برای تغییر رشته ای ها بنفعشونه این شرایط یا نه؟ 
> 
> 
> حالا نمره های من: ادبیات : 18  ---- عربی : 17.5   ---- دینی : 18 -----  زبان : 19 ----- ریاضی : 19 
> با وجود این نمره ها و با علم به این که میانگین ترازم تو قلم چی 7230 هست و رتبه های قلم چیم معمولا زیر 100، ایا میتونم تو کنکور رتبه ی زیر 500 کشوری رو کسب کنم؟
> خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین.



نه علمتون و نه معدلتون تاثیری در رشته همسایه ندارن! علم شما محدود به رشته تجربیست ... معدلتون هم که خودتون فرمودین تاثیر چندانی نداره... میمونه شما و مطالعات آیندتون!

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام
> یه مسئله هست که ذهنمو مشغول کرده. من ار رشته ی تجربی به انسانی تغییر رشته دادم و طبق اطلاعیه سنجش برای کسایی که از تجربی میرن انسانی درصد کنکور تقریبا 93 درصد و درصد معدل کتبی 7 درصد دارای تاثیر هست چون فقط درسای عمومی و ریاضی رو تطبیق میدن نه کل درسارو ( مثلا توی درس منطق و فلسفه هرچی تو کنکور بیاری همونه برای یه تغییر رشته ای ). در کل به نظر شما برای تغییر رشته ای ها بنفعشونه این شرایط یا نه؟ 
> 
> 
> حالا نمره های من: ادبیات : 18  ---- عربی : 17.5   ---- دینی : 18 -----  زبان : 19 ----- ریاضی : 19 
> با وجود این نمره ها و با علم به این که میانگین ترازم تو قلم چی 7230 هست و رتبه های قلم چیم معمولا زیر 100، ایا میتونم تو کنکور رتبه ی زیر 500 کشوری رو کسب کنم؟
> خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین.


معدلتون هر چند باشه به نفعتونه ومیتونید رتبه ی بهتری حتی دو رقمی بدست بیارید

----------


## Alfredo

*عنایت داشته باشین که معدل کل رشته گروه هیچ ربطی به تاثر معدل شما نداره.هر درستون جدا ترازی از 10000 میگیره و به میزان ضریب خود درس و بعد به میزان عمومی یا اختصاصی بودن تبدیل میشه به یک تراز کل که همه درس ها توش تاثیر دارن.سپس این تک تراز براتون یک تراز کلی رو ایجاد می کنه که به میزان 25 درصد تاثیر می زاره.اینم عنایت داشته باشین که معدل حدود 15 یا 16 خیلی باعث کاهش و بد شدن رتبه میشه.*

----------


## sin fc

> *عنایت داشته باشین که معدل کل رشته گروه هیچ ربطی به تاثر معدل شما نداره.هر درستون جدا ترازی از 10000 میگیره و به میزان ضریب خود درس و بعد به میزان عمومی یا اختصاصی بودن تبدیل میشه به یک تراز کل که همه درس ها توش تاثیر دارن.سپس این تک تراز براتون یک تراز کلی رو ایجاد می کنه که به میزان 25 درصد تاثیر می زاره.اینم عنایت داشته باشین که معدل حدود 15 یا 16 خیلی باعث کاهش و بد شدن رتبه میشه.*


این چیزی که شما میگین بر خلاف اون چیزی هست که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده! طبق اعلام سازمان سنجش برای کسایی که دیپلم تجربی دارن و میخوان تو کنکور انسانی شرکت کنن ، 93 درصد از نتیجشون رو کنکور تشکیل میده! و فقط درس هاس مشابه ( یعنی دروس عمومی و درس ریاضی ) معادل سازی میشن. مثلا اینطور نیست که تراز زیست رو به جای تراز فلسفه احتساب کنن!
پ.ن : من میخوام بدونم با اون شرایط نمره های کتبی و شرایطی که ذکر کردم ایا احتساب معدل برای کسب رتبه زیر 500 ایا به ضررم هست یا نه.

----------


## Alfredo

> این چیزی که شما میگین بر خلاف اون چیزی هست که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده! طبق اعلام سازمان سنجش برای کسایی که دیپلم تجربی دارن و میخوان تو کنکور انسانی شرکت کنن ، 93 درصد از نتیجشون رو کنکور تشکیل میده! و فقط درس هاس مشابه ( یعنی دروس عمومی و درس ریاضی ) معادل سازی میشن. مثلا اینطور نیست که تراز زیست رو به جای تراز فلسفه احتساب کنن!
> پ.ن : من میخوام بدونم با اون شرایط نمره های کتبی و شرایطی که ذکر کردم ایا احتساب معدل برای کسب رتبه زیر 500 ایا به ضررم هست یا نه.


*برادر من گجا گفتم برای همه 25 کامل حساب میشه؟ این مشخصه که تغییر رشته ای ها که خود منم یکیشون بودم کمتر از 25 درصد تاثیر معدل دارن.من اگه گفنم 25 من/رم برای کسایی ب.ده که تو رشته خودشون شرکت می کنن.برای مثال برای کسی که از ریاضی میاد تجربی به میزان 18.2 درصد.چون بعضی در س ها رو نداره و برای اون درس ها حساب نمیشه.اگه شما دقت کنین متوجه میشین که من دارم نحوه ی ایجاد تراز معدل رو توضیح می دم که منبع هم پیک سنجش هستش*

----------


## Alfredo

*sinfc من جواب شما رو ندادم دوست عزیز که به خودتون گرفتین.من جواب استارتر تاپیک رو دادم*

----------


## sin fc

ببخشید من خودم تعجب کردم از این جواب
ولی چون جوابتون به سوال منم مربوط میشد اشتباه پیش اومد :yahoo (4):

----------


## Alfredo

> ببخشید من خودم تعجب کردم از این جواب
> ولی چون جوابتون به سوال منم مربوط میشد اشتباه پیش اومد :yahoo (4):


*خواهش می کنم.شما هم با اینکه تاثیرش خیلی کمه معدل  ( همون 7 درصد ) ولی اگه معدلتون پایین باشه در هر صورت تاثیر منفی رو میزاره ولی خب تراز درس هاتون که عمومی ها هست فقط فکر کنم تراز کل رو ایجاد می کنه که اونم به میزانش تاثیر داره براتون*

----------


## Takfir

در  رشته علوم انسانی نیز در امتحانات خرداد 72.2 درصد قبولی داشتیم و  میانگین نمره دانش آموزان 10.28 بود:yahoo (21):

----------


## sin fc

ببخشید یک سوال دیگه که یه خورده پیچیده س!

فرض کنید من که تو خرداد ماه تحت عنوان دانش آموز رشته ی تجربی امتحان ادبیات دادم نمره م شده 18 ، و بعد سال بعد تصمیم میگیرم که برم انسانی
میخوام بدونم اون ترازی که برای درس ادبیات من در نظر میگیرن چجوریه؟ یعنی فرض کنید تراز یک نمره  ادبیات18 در رشته تجربی هست 8000 ! میخوام بدونم این تراز رو برای من تغییر رشته ای محسابه میکنن یا اول نمره 18 رو انتقال میدن به رشته انسانی و بعد با توجه به نمرات انسانی تراز نمره 18 رو احتساب میکنن؟ ( اونطوری امکان داره تراز بالاتری کسب کنم )
این سوالو پرسیدم چون مسئله کم اهمیتی نیس. مثلا نمره 18 تو انسانی خیلی تراز بهتری بهش تعلق میگیره نسبت به تجربی. اگه اینطوری باشه که نسبت به بچه های تغییر رشته ای که از رشته ی تجربی رفتن انسانی ظلم اتفاق میفته!

----------


## JoKeR

> ببخشید یک سوال دیگه که یه خورده پیچیده س!
> 
> فرض کنید من که تو خرداد ماه تحت عنوان دانش آموز رشته ی تجربی امتحان ادبیات دادم نمره م شده 18 ، و بعد سال بعد تصمیم میگیرم که برم انسانی
> میخوام بدونم اون ترازی که برای درس ادبیات من در نظر میگیرن چجوریه؟ یعنی فرض کنید تراز یک نمره  ادبیات18 در رشته تجربی هست 8000 ! میخوام بدونم این تراز رو برای من تغییر رشته ای محسابه میکنن یا اول نمره 18 رو انتقال میدن به رشته انسانی و بعد با توجه به نمرات انسانی تراز نمره 18 رو احتساب میکنن؟ ( اونطوری امکان داره تراز بالاتری کسب کنم )
> این سوالو پرسیدم چون مسئله کم اهمیتی نیس. مثلا نمره 18 تو انسانی خیلی تراز بهتری بهش تعلق میگیره نسبت به تجربی. اگه اینطوری باشه که نسبت به بچه های تغییر رشته ای که از رشته ی تجربی رفتن انسانی ظلم اتفاق میفته!


به جای 25 در 6.89 ضرب میکنن...

----------


## Alfredo

> ببخشید یک سوال دیگه که یه خورده پیچیده س!
> 
> فرض کنید من که تو خرداد ماه تحت عنوان دانش آموز رشته ی تجربی امتحان ادبیات دادم نمره م شده 18 ، و بعد سال بعد تصمیم میگیرم که برم انسانی
> میخوام بدونم اون ترازی که برای درس ادبیات من در نظر میگیرن چجوریه؟ یعنی فرض کنید تراز یک نمره  ادبیات18 در رشته تجربی هست 8000 ! میخوام بدونم این تراز رو برای من تغییر رشته ای محسابه میکنن یا اول نمره 18 رو انتقال میدن به رشته انسانی و بعد با توجه به نمرات انسانی تراز نمره 18 رو احتساب میکنن؟ ( اونطوری امکان داره تراز بالاتری کسب کنم )
> این سوالو پرسیدم چون مسئله کم اهمیتی نیس. مثلا نمره 18 تو انسانی خیلی تراز بهتری بهش تعلق میگیره نسبت به تجربی. اگه اینطوری باشه که نسبت به بچه های تغییر رشته ای که از رشته ی تجربی رفتن انسانی ظلم اتفاق میفته!


*ببینین رشته انسانی یه ادبیات عمومی داره که تو دفترچه عمومی هست و یه ادبیات اختصاصی  که برای تراز شدن تو رشته انسانی ادبیات عمومی یه تراز جدا داره با ضریبش و ادبیات اختصاصی یه تراز داره با ضریب اختصاصیش.شما درس ادبیات عمومی رو داری که ترازش همیشه یکی هستش تو تمام رشته ها .برای شما فقط همین درس نمرش تراز میشه و با توجه به عمومی بودن تراز کل می ده ( مجموع تراز دینی و عربی و زبان و ادبیات ) 
چون دروس اختصاصی نداری پس نمی تونن از 25 حساب کنن براتون.حق کسی هم ضایع نمیشه.تراز ادبیات تجربی 4 هستش..ادبیات عمومی انسانی هم 4 هستش*

----------


## eli94

> *ببینین رشته انسانی یه ادبیات عمومی داره که تو دفترچه عمومی هست و یه ادبیات اختصاصی  که برای تراز شدن تو رشته انسانی ادبیات عمومی یه تراز جدا داره با ضریبش و ادبیات اختصاصی یه تراز داره با ضریب اختصاصیش.شما درس ادبیات عمومی رو داری که ترازش همیشه یکی هستش تو تمام رشته ها .برای شما فقط همین درس نمرش تراز میشه و با توجه به عمومی بودن تراز کل می ده ( مجموع تراز دینی و عربی و زبان و ادبیات ) 
> چون دروس اختصاصی نداری پس نمی تونن از 25 حساب کنن براتون.حق کسی هم ضایع نمیشه.تراز ادبیات تجربی 4 هستش..ادبیات عمومی انسانی هم 4 هستش*


یکی از دوستام دی ماه دیپلم انسانی گرفت معدلش 20 شد یعنی همه درساش 20..حالا میخواد کنکور تجربی بده رشتشم قبلا تجربی بوده چون معدلش کم بود دیپلم دوم گرفت..تا 2ماه پیش به 3 رقمیم به زور فکر میکرد ولی الان به 2 رقمیم راضی نمیشه :Yahoo (77): میگه تک رقمی میخوام..میخوام ببینم میشه همچین چیزی؟

----------


## Orwell

> یکی از دوستام دی ماه دیپلم انسانی گرفت معدلش 20 شد یعنی همه درساش 20..حالا میخواد کنکور تجربی بده رشتشم قبلا تجربی بوده چون معدلش کم بود دیپلم دوم گرفت..تا 2ماه پیش به 3 رقمیم به زور فکر میکرد ولی الان به 2 رقمیم راضی نمیشهمیگه تک رقمی میخوام..میخوام ببینم میشه همچین چیزی؟


حقم داره چون درحالت عادی دیپلم انسانی تو کنکور تجربی 7 درصد تاثیر داره ( تازه اونم واسه درسای مشترک ). این بنده خدا هم که همه رو 20 گرفته پس دیگه فبه المراد 
منم شهریور میخوام دیپلم دوم بگیرم ولی ریاضی. چون انسانی درساش نسبت به تجربی خیلی پرت و پلا هستن.

----------


## Dynamic

> عرض سلام و وقت بخیر خدمت دوستان...
> .......
> منبع:خبرگزاری تسنیم


دقیقا همون نتیجه ای هست که توی کنکورم همونه!
از این تعداد معدلای  زیر 15-16 نمیدونم چطوری میخوان امید به قبولی داشته باشن؟ 
طبیعتا  کسی که خوب درس خونده پایه قوی تر داره معدل بالاتر! کسی که بد درس خونده معدل پایین تر داره !
برای اینکه ضعیف تر بیفته جلو قوی تر باید قوی تره و معدل بالاتره درس نخونه بد بخونه و کم بخونه و ضعیف تره چند برابر اون بخونه و درصدای خیلی بیشتری بزنه که این معلول! اینه که بگیم آدم درس خون و قوی یک دفعه درس نخون میشه!!! و آدم درس نخون و ضعیف یک دفعه قوی و درس خون! آدم قوی درصد پایین میزنه! آدم ضعیف درصد بالا!!! اگر کمی با اصول ریاضی کسی آشنایی داشته باشه خیلی خوب متوجه میشه احتمال وقوع این زنجیره با هم دیگه نمیگیم "0" ولی "نزدیک به 0" هست! این نزدیک هم برای موارد استثنا بود.
گفته ها مسئولان وزارت بهداشت و علوم و سنجش چیزیه در حد "کشک"
این مشاهده عینی بنده هست
من چند وقت پیش برای کاری وزارت بهداشت بودم اداره دانش آموختگان داخل و خارج کنار همه ! یه بنده خدایی اومده بود در باره پیگیری مدرکش و میگفت فلان دانشگاه میخوام برم و ..... مسئول محترم اداره خارج بهش گفت شما چرا کنکور خودمونو نمیدی گفت معدلم داغونه و ..... مسئول محترم بازم گهر افشانی کردند که  خب پایین باشه ببین همین پارسال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! یکی از رتبه های برتر تجربی معدلش "10" بود!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (23): 
والا منم دیگه دیدم داره شعر زیاد میگه گفتم خانوم دکتر ببخشید ایشون رتبه برتر بودند گفت بله بله!!!! :Yahoo (100):  گفتم میشه اسمشونو بفرمایید! :Yahoo (35):  گفت خب الان خاطرم نیست اما وقتی تقدیر میکردن معدلشون میدونم 10 بود!!! بنده هم تک تک اسمهای بچه های رتبه تک رو براش بردم گفتم دقیقا منظورتون کی هست (از اینتر نت سیستم خودش در آوردیم!) صورت خانوم دکتر هم انواع و اقسام رنگ های صورتی و قرمز و نارنجی رو بروز میداد از خجالت بابت اطلاعات چرندی که داده به اون بنده خدا! این فقط یک نمونش بود. به  شعر هایی که اینها میگن توجهی نکنید. 
واقعیت اینه که معدل پایین شانس بسیار بسیار کمی داره! معدل پایین یعنی 15-16! دیگه 12 -13 فکر میکنم خیلی واضح باشه چطور میشه اوضاعش. 
حوصله جر و بحث و وقتش رو هم ندارم پس تیره طایفه من همسایمون معدلش 10 بود پزشکی تهران آورد دختر عمم معدلش 9 بود بهشتی آورد پسر همسایمون 11 بود ایران آورد و اینها رو برای خودشون نگه دارند. اینو گفتم چون مورد عینی بود که دیدم
والسلام.

----------


## Orwell

> *ببینین رشته انسانی یه ادبیات عمومی داره که تو دفترچه عمومی هست و یه ادبیات اختصاصی  که برای تراز شدن تو رشته انسانی ادبیات عمومی یه تراز جدا داره با ضریبش و ادبیات اختصاصی یه تراز داره با ضریب اختصاصیش.شما درس ادبیات عمومی رو داری که ترازش همیشه یکی هستش تو تمام رشته ها .برای شما فقط همین درس نمرش تراز میشه و با توجه به عمومی بودن تراز کل می ده ( مجموع تراز دینی و عربی و زبان و ادبیات ) 
> چون دروس اختصاصی نداری پس نمی تونن از 25 حساب کنن براتون.حق کسی هم ضایع نمیشه.تراز ادبیات تجربی 4 هستش..ادبیات عمومی انسانی هم 4 هستش*


واسه کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنه ایا حسابان بجای درس ریاضی تجربی ها تو کنکور تاثیر داده میشه ؟ هندسه 2 و جبرواحتمال تاثیری ندارن ؟

----------


## eli94

> حقم داره چون درحالت عادی دیپلم انسانی تو کنکور تجربی 7 درصد تاثیر داره ( تازه اونم واسه درسای مشترک ). این بنده خدا هم که همه رو 20 گرفته پس دیگه فبه المراد 
> منم شهریور میخوام دیپلم دوم بگیرم ولی ریاضی. چون انسانی درساش نسبت به تجربی خیلی پرت و پلا هستن.


این شکلکو ندیده بودم..داره میرقصه؟ ای جون:yahoo (4): ایشالا که به مرادش برسه ولی خیلی خوندا برا انسانی

----------


## Mohammad. N

> دقیقا همون نتیجه ای هست که توی کنکورم همونه!
> از این تعداد معدلای  زیر 15-16 نمیدونم چطوری میخوان امید به قبولی داشته باشن؟ 
> طبیعتا  کسی که خوب درس خونده پایه قوی تر داره معدل بالاتر! کسی که بد درس خونده معدل پایین تر داره !
> برای اینکه ضعیف تر بیفته جلو قوی تر باید قوی تره و معدل بالاتره درس نخونه بد بخونه و کم بخونه و ضعیف تره چند برابر اون بخونه و درصدای خیلی بیشتری بزنه که این معلول! اینه که بگیم آدم درس خون و قوی یک دفعه درس نخون میشه!!! و آدم درس نخون و ضعیف یک دفعه قوی و درس خون! آدم قوی درصد پایین میزنه! آدم ضعیف درصد بالا!!! اگر کمی با اصول ریاضی کسی آشنایی داشته باشه خیلی خوب متوجه میشه احتمال وقوع این زنجیره با هم دیگه نمیگیم "0" ولی "نزدیک به 0" هست! این نزدیک هم برای موارد استثنا بود.
> گفته ها مسئولان وزارت بهداشت و علوم و سنجش چیزیه در حد "کشک"
> این مشاهده عینی بنده هست
> من چند وقت پیش برای کاری وزارت بهداشت بودم اداره دانش آموختگان داخل و خارج کنار همه ! یه بنده خدایی اومده بود در باره پیگیری مدرکش و میگفت فلان دانشگاه میخوام برم و ..... مسئول محترم اداره خارج بهش گفت شما چرا کنکور خودمونو نمیدی گفت معدلم داغونه و ..... مسئول محترم بازم گهر افشانی کردند که  خب پایین باشه ببین همین پارسال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! یکی از رتبه های برتر تجربی معدلش "10" بود!!!!!!!!!!
> والا منم دیگه دیدم داره شعر زیاد میگه گفتم خانوم دکتر ببخشید ایشون رتبه برتر بودند گفت بله بله!!!! گفتم میشه اسمشونو بفرمایید! گفت خب الان خاطرم نیست اما وقتی تقدیر میکردن معدلشون میدونم 10 بود!!! بنده هم تک تک اسمهای بچه های رتبه تک رو براش بردم گفتم دقیقا منظورتون کی هست (از اینتر نت سیستم خودش در آوردیم!) صورت خانوم دکتر هم انواع و اقسام رنگ های صورتی و قرمز و نارنجی رو بروز میداد از خجالت بابت اطلاعات چرندی که داده به اون بنده خدا! این فقط یک نمونش بود. به  شعر هایی که اینها میگن توجهی نکنید. 
> واقعیت اینه که معدل پایین شانس بسیار بسیار کمی داره! معدل پایین یعنی 15-16! دیگه 12 -13 فکر میکنم خیلی واضح باشه چطور میشه اوضاعش. 
> ...


ببین عزیز حرفات درسته اینکه یکی با معدل کم یهو بیاد خوب شه و یا با معدل خوب ، درسش بده شه جزء چیزایی که کم اتفاق میفته! همه اینایی که معدلشون کمه میدونن کار سختی دارن که معدلشون رو جبران کنن بهتره به جای اینکه هی بهشون بگیم نمیشه نمیشه یادشون بدیم چطور جبرانش کنن!
در ضمن همیشه منطق و واقعیت درست نیست( این حرف من نیست حرف بهترین مشاورای کنکور) پس اگه منطق میگه معدل 16 نمیتونه رتبه خوب بیاره لزوما درست نیست!

----------


## MahMoUoD

> دقیقا همون نتیجه ای هست که توی کنکورم همونه!
> از این تعداد معدلای  زیر 15-16 نمیدونم چطوری میخوان امید به قبولی داشته باشن؟ 
> طبیعتا  کسی که خوب درس خونده پایه قوی تر داره معدل بالاتر! کسی که بد درس خونده معدل پایین تر داره !
> برای اینکه ضعیف تر بیفته جلو قوی تر باید قوی تره و معدل بالاتره درس نخونه بد بخونه و کم بخونه و ضعیف تره چند برابر اون بخونه و درصدای خیلی بیشتری بزنه که این معلول! اینه که بگیم آدم درس خون و قوی یک دفعه درس نخون میشه!!! و آدم درس نخون و ضعیف یک دفعه قوی و درس خون! آدم قوی درصد پایین میزنه! آدم ضعیف درصد بالا!!! اگر کمی با اصول ریاضی کسی آشنایی داشته باشه خیلی خوب متوجه میشه احتمال وقوع این زنجیره با هم دیگه نمیگیم "0" ولی "نزدیک به 0" هست! این نزدیک هم برای موارد استثنا بود.
> گفته ها مسئولان وزارت بهداشت و علوم و سنجش چیزیه در حد "کشک"
> این مشاهده عینی بنده هست
> من چند وقت پیش برای کاری وزارت بهداشت بودم اداره دانش آموختگان داخل و خارج کنار همه ! یه بنده خدایی اومده بود در باره پیگیری مدرکش و میگفت فلان دانشگاه میخوام برم و ..... مسئول محترم اداره خارج بهش گفت شما چرا کنکور خودمونو نمیدی گفت معدلم داغونه و ..... مسئول محترم بازم گهر افشانی کردند که  خب پایین باشه ببین همین پارسال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! یکی از رتبه های برتر تجربی معدلش "10" بود!!!!!!!!!!
> والا منم دیگه دیدم داره شعر زیاد میگه گفتم خانوم دکتر ببخشید ایشون رتبه برتر بودند گفت بله بله!!!! گفتم میشه اسمشونو بفرمایید! گفت خب الان خاطرم نیست اما وقتی تقدیر میکردن معدلشون میدونم 10 بود!!! بنده هم تک تک اسمهای بچه های رتبه تک رو براش بردم گفتم دقیقا منظورتون کی هست (از اینتر نت سیستم خودش در آوردیم!) صورت خانوم دکتر هم انواع و اقسام رنگ های صورتی و قرمز و نارنجی رو بروز میداد از خجالت بابت اطلاعات چرندی که داده به اون بنده خدا! این فقط یک نمونش بود. به  شعر هایی که اینها میگن توجهی نکنید. 
> واقعیت اینه که معدل پایین شانس بسیار بسیار کمی داره! معدل پایین یعنی 15-16! دیگه 12 -13 فکر میکنم خیلی واضح باشه چطور میشه اوضاعش. 
> ...



15-16 برای رشته تجربی پایینه دیگه؟؟!!
برای ریاضی فکر نکنم 15-16 ایقدرا که شما میگین افتضاح باشه!

----------


## Ritalin

سلام
یعنی من اگه دی 94 دیپلم انسانی بگیرم و معدلم بالا بشه موقع ثبت نام کنکور 95میتونم به جای دیپلم تجربیم دیپلم انسانیم بدم  و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟؟؟ شرایط خاصی داره؟ برای دیپلم مجدد کجا باید ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## simin11

> دقیقا همون نتیجه ای هست که توی کنکورم همونه!
> از این تعداد معدلای  زیر 15-16 نمیدونم چطوری میخوان امید به قبولی داشته باشن؟ 
> طبیعتا  کسی که خوب درس خونده پایه قوی تر داره معدل بالاتر! کسی که بد درس خونده معدل پایین تر داره !
> برای اینکه ضعیف تر بیفته جلو قوی تر باید قوی تره و معدل بالاتره درس نخونه بد بخونه و کم بخونه و ضعیف تره چند برابر اون بخونه و درصدای خیلی بیشتری بزنه که این معلول! اینه که بگیم آدم درس خون و قوی یک دفعه درس نخون میشه!!! و آدم درس نخون و ضعیف یک دفعه قوی و درس خون! آدم قوی درصد پایین میزنه! آدم ضعیف درصد بالا!!! اگر کمی با اصول ریاضی کسی آشنایی داشته باشه خیلی خوب متوجه میشه احتمال وقوع این زنجیره با هم دیگه نمیگیم "0" ولی "نزدیک به 0" هست! این نزدیک هم برای موارد استثنا بود.
> گفته ها مسئولان وزارت بهداشت و علوم و سنجش چیزیه در حد "کشک"
> این مشاهده عینی بنده هست
> من چند وقت پیش برای کاری وزارت بهداشت بودم اداره دانش آموختگان داخل و خارج کنار همه ! یه بنده خدایی اومده بود در باره پیگیری مدرکش و میگفت فلان دانشگاه میخوام برم و ..... مسئول محترم اداره خارج بهش گفت شما چرا کنکور خودمونو نمیدی گفت معدلم داغونه و ..... مسئول محترم بازم گهر افشانی کردند که  خب پایین باشه ببین همین پارسال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! یکی از رتبه های برتر تجربی معدلش "10" بود!!!!!!!!!!
> والا منم دیگه دیدم داره شعر زیاد میگه گفتم خانوم دکتر ببخشید ایشون رتبه برتر بودند گفت بله بله!!!! گفتم میشه اسمشونو بفرمایید! گفت خب الان خاطرم نیست اما وقتی تقدیر میکردن معدلشون میدونم 10 بود!!! بنده هم تک تک اسمهای بچه های رتبه تک رو براش بردم گفتم دقیقا منظورتون کی هست (از اینتر نت سیستم خودش در آوردیم!) صورت خانوم دکتر هم انواع و اقسام رنگ های صورتی و قرمز و نارنجی رو بروز میداد از خجالت بابت اطلاعات چرندی که داده به اون بنده خدا! این فقط یک نمونش بود. به  شعر هایی که اینها میگن توجهی نکنید. 
> واقعیت اینه که معدل پایین شانس بسیار بسیار کمی داره! معدل پایین یعنی 15-16! دیگه 12 -13 فکر میکنم خیلی واضح باشه چطور میشه اوضاعش. 
> ...


چقد موج منفی!
الان منی که معدلم 18 هم دپرس شدم!!!
خب معدل 8-9 واقعا شانسش کمه ولی 15-16 منم مورد عینی دیدم که پزشکی قبول شدن یا رتبه های 3 رقمی آوردن.معدل 17 دو رقمی هم میشناسم.همین امسال.اسمشون رو هم میتونم بگم حتی.
بهتره این روزای آخر سعی کنیم به جای ضد حال زدن یکم به هم روحیه بدیم.
امسال نتایج کلا اشکال داشت.نمونه بارزش قبولی های پردیس بود که باید براساس رتبه کشوری باشه ولی براساس رتبه در سهمیه بود.جوری که همکلاسی خودم با تراز 8851 پزشکی و داروی اهواز قبول نشد و پزشکی بندرعباس قبول شد ولی یکی دیگه از دوستام با تراز 8170 منطقه 3 داروی اهواز قبول شد.

----------


## eli94

> چقد موج منفی!
> الان منی که معدلم 18 هم دپرس شدم!!!
> خب معدل 8-9 واقعا شانسش کمه ولی 15-16 منم مورد عینی دیدم که پزشکی قبول شدن یا رتبه های 3 رقمی آوردن.معدل 17 دو رقمی هم میشناسم.همین امسال.اسمشون رو هم میتونم بگم حتی.
> بهتره این روزای آخر سعی کنیم به جای ضد حال زدن یکم به هم روحیه بدیم.
> امسال نتایج کلا اشکال داشت.نمونه بارزش قبولی های پردیس بود که باید براساس رتبه کشوری باشه ولی براساس رتبه در سهمیه بود.جوری که همکلاسی خودم با تراز 8851 پزشکی و داروی اهواز قبول نشد و پزشکی بندرعباس قبول شد ولی یکی دیگه از دوستام با تراز 8170 منطقه 3 داروی اهواز قبول شد.


 برای پزشکی آزاد تراز زیرگروه 1 میبینن؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> چقد موج منفی!
> الان منی که معدلم 18 هم دپرس شدم!!!
> خب معدل 8-9 واقعا شانسش کمه ولی 15-16 منم مورد عینی دیدم که پزشکی قبول شدن یا رتبه های 3 رقمی آوردن.معدل 17 دو رقمی هم میشناسم.همین امسال.اسمشون رو هم میتونم بگم حتی.
> بهتره این روزای آخر سعی کنیم به جای ضد حال زدن یکم به هم روحیه بدیم.
> امسال نتایج کلا اشکال داشت.نمونه بارزش قبولی های پردیس بود که باید براساس رتبه کشوری باشه ولی براساس رتبه در سهمیه بود.جوری که همکلاسی خودم با تراز 8851 پزشکی و داروی اهواز قبول نشد و پزشکی بندرعباس قبول شد ولی یکی دیگه از دوستام با تراز 8170 منطقه 3 داروی اهواز قبول شد.


البته اينکه پذيرش امسال ايراد داشت منم شاهدم. يکي اومده بود سر مسئول ثبت نام که فلان کس رتبه ش بدتر از دختر من بود ولي بين الملل قبول شد ولي دختر من قبول نشد. مسئوله م گف که برو يه نامه بنويس اسم اون طرفم که با رتبه بد تر از دختر شما قبول شده رو هم بنويس بفرس سنجش.
ولي معدلاي ١٢-١٣ هم اميد به قبولي داشته باشنن به شرطي که همه درسا رو صد بزنن !
واقعا باعث تاسفه که چند نفر کم خرد براي جووناي مردم تصميم ميگيرن و عوض اينکه باري رو از رو دوش جوونا بردارن, اون ها رو مجبور به گرفتن ديپلم دوم و هدر دادن بيشتر زندگيشون ميکنن. اونم هدر هدر رفتم بهترين دوران زندگي تکرار نشدنيه.(الله اکبر)

----------


## simin11

> برای پزشکی آزاد تراز زیرگروه 1 میبینن؟


آره تراز و رتبه کشوری.

----------


## Ritalin

افرادی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن میشه جواب بدن ؟
 دیپلم مجدد  ( انسانی  دیپلم خودم تجربی ) برای شهریور 
باید چه زمانی و چه جوری ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## eli94

> آره تراز و رتبه کشوری.


 اگه رتبه کشوری باشه که زمین شناسی رتبه رو زیرو رو میکنه..فک نمیکنم رتبه کشوری باشها

----------


## eli94

> افرادی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن میشه جواب بدن ؟
>  دیپلم مجدد  ( انسانی  دیپلم خودم تجربی ) برای شهریور 
> باید چه زمانی و چه جوری ثبت نام کنم؟


میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟
 برید اینجا از اول بخونید

----------


## Dynamic

> ببین عزیز حرفات درسته اینکه یکی با معدل کم یهو بیاد خوب شه و یا با معدل خوب ، درسش بده شه جزء چیزایی که کم اتفاق میفته! همه اینایی که معدلشون کمه میدونن کار سختی دارن که معدلشون رو جبران کنن بهتره به جای اینکه هی بهشون بگیم نمیشه نمیشه یادشون بدیم چطور جبرانش کنن!
> در ضمن همیشه منطق و واقعیت درست نیست( این حرف من نیست حرف بهترین مشاورای کنکور) پس اگه منطق میگه معدل 16 نمیتونه رتبه خوب بیاره لزوما درست نیست!


مشاورای کنکور منظورتون همون کسانیه که علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی خوندن میخوان بچه مردم راهنمایی کنن ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> مشاورای کنکور منظورتون همون کسانیه که علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی خوندن میخوان بچه مردم راهنمایی کنن ؟؟؟!!!!


ببخشید مشاور کنکور حتما باید برق شریف باشه مثلا کسی که روان شناسی تهران خونده شده مشاور ، مشاور نیست!!بعدشم تو با کی مشکل داری این همه موجت منفیه! ما از گذشته ادما خبر نداریم که جه اتفاقی افتاده و همینطور اینده! پس نمیشه بگی چون معدلش کمه نمیتونه چون معدلش زیاده میتونه موفق شه!
*دوست عزیز تفکراتت از 2 جا میاد، یا قصد تخریب روحیه بقیه رو داری  یا به شدت اعتماد به نفست پایینه!
تفکراتت رو عوض کن!*

----------


## Dynamic

> ببخشید مشاور کنکور حتما باید برق شریف باشه مثلا کسی که روان شناسی تهران خونده شده مشاور ، مشاور نیست!!بعدشم تو با کی مشکل داری این همه موجت منفیه! ما از گذشته ادما خبر نداریم که جه اتفاقی افتاده و همینطور اینده! پس نمیشه بگی چون معدلش کمه نمیتونه چون معدلش زیاده میتونه موفق شه!
> *دوست عزیز تفکراتت از 2 جا میاد، یا قصد تخریب روحیه بقیه رو داری  یا به شدت اعتماد به نفست پایینه!
> تفکراتت رو عوض کن!*


 :Yahoo (77): 
الان خودت متوجه شدی چی نوشتی؟
کسی میتونه دیگران رو راهنمایی کنه که خودش ی موفقیت بدست آورده باشه در همون حد و اندازه! شما دوست داری پول مفت بدی به مشاور بده. به من چه.
ادامه نده حوصله جر و بحث ندارم اولم گفتم!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> الان خودت متوجه شدی چی نوشتی؟


بله کاملا متوجه هستم چی نوشتم! من فقط حرف شما رو که اشتباه بود رد کردم! شما خودت ادامه دادی!

----------


## 1396 Amin

سلام ، به نظرتون با این نمرات چقدر معدل باعث جابجایی رتبه میشه 
ادبیات 19.5
زبان فارسی19.25
عربی 19
دینی 19.25
زبان 18.5
زمین 19
ریاضی 20
زیست 19
فیزیک20
شیمی 20
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> سلام ، به نظرتون با این نمرات چقدر معدل باعث جابجایی رتبه میشه 
> ادبیات 19.5
> زبان فارسی19.25
> عربی 19
> دینی 19.25
> زبان 18.5
> زمین 19
> ریاضی 20
> زیست 19
> ...


موفق و پیروز باشی دوست من....
مرد حسابی با این نمره ها 25 درصد کنکورو دادی الان ...

----------


## gigabyte2052

دوستان با معدل 13 کتبی 
با این درصدا چقدر احتمال اوردن رتب زیر 4000 منطقه 2 رو دارم ؟

ادبیات : 40
عربی :40
دینی :60
زبان : 90
ریاضی :40
زیست: 70
شیمی :80
فیزیک: 75

----------


## JoKeR

> واسه کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنه ایا حسابان بجای درس ریاضی تجربی ها تو کنکور تاثیر داده میشه ؟ هندسه 2 و جبرواحتمال تاثیری ندارن ؟


اینو دانلود کن :

http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=602

----------


## fateme.tehran

> دوستان با معدل 13 کتبی 
> با این درصدا چقدر احتمال اوردن رتب زیر 4000 منطقه 2 رو دارم ؟
> 
> ادبیات : 40
> عربی :40
> دینی :60
> زبان : 90
> ریاضی :40
> زیست: 70
> ...


سایت کانون مراجعه شود لطفا...ممنون :Yahoo (100):

----------


## JoKeR

> دوستان با معدل 13 کتبی 
> با این درصدا چقدر احتمال اوردن رتب زیر 4000 منطقه 2 رو دارم ؟
> 
> ادبیات : 40
> عربی :40
> دینی :60
> زبان : 90
> ریاضی :40
> زیست: 70
> ...


با همین درصدا بدون تاثیر معدل در منطقه 2 رتبت باید حدود 500 بشه ... با تاثیرش شاید 1500 - 2500

تخمین رتبه کنکور سراسری

----------


## fateme.tehran

> با همین درصدا بدون تاثیر معدل در منطقه 2 رتبت باید حدود 500 بشه ... با تاثیرش شاید 1500 - 2500
> 
> تخمین رتبه کنکور سراسری


گمون نکنما....زیر 500 درصد بالا میبره

----------


## JoKeR

> گمون نکنما....زیر 500 درصد بالا میبره


از تخمین کانون استفاده کن خودتم یکم از درصدا رو کم کن ... در حدود همون 2500 -1500 میشه

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان به کار نامه ی زیر دقت کنید اگر حرف من هم قبول ندارین خودتون تخمین بزنید با گزینه 2






 


اعلام نتايج اوليه آزمون سراسري سال 1393



 




         : اطلاعات ثبت نامي و آزموني 
سهميه
 زبان خارجي
دين
سال تولد
 شماره شناسنامه
جنس
نام خانوادگي و نام
شماره پرونده

منطقه 2
انگليسي
اسلام
75

مرد




کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
 سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان  ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1292

92
10
رياضي فيزيك
15/66
----
----
----



 قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک  پيش دانشگاهي

يک
يک
تهران
تهران - تهران - مركزي
تهران - اسلامشهر - مركزي
تهران - اسلامشهر - مركزي
تهران - اسلامشهر - مركزي




:اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه

کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ،   پيام نور

خير
خير
خير



                                                 :وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي 
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي)
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش بر اساس کنکور و سوابق تحصيلي )
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز  تربيت معلم سابق)
ويژه فرهنگيان
نيمه حضوري و مجازي و پرديس خودگردان
روزانه و نوبت دوم
گروه آزمايشي
شماره داوطلبي

مجاز
مجاز**
 مجاز***
 غيرمجاز
 مجاز
 مجاز
                 علوم رياضي و فني













:               شماره داوطلب

وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي :علوم رياضي و فني

پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل /زيرگروه
رديف

 ---
 ---
 25%
 25%
 25%
درصد تاثير سوابق تحصيلي
1

 ---
 ---
 2641
 2150
 1986
رتبه در سهميه بين                   83262                  نفر
2

 ---
 ---
 7290
 6045
 5566
  رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين191551 نفر
3

                 ---
                ---
                 8368
                 8571
                 8653
نمره کل نهايي
4





               نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي  :علوم رياضي و فني

 نمره درس
عنوان درس
 رديف

 49/4
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 45/4
 زبان عربي
 2

 49/4
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 56/0
 زبان خارجي
 4

 49/1
 رياضيات
 5

 72/6
 فيزيك مكانيك
 6

 26/7
 شيمي
 7



                  رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم گروه آزمايشي                    علوم رياضي و فني :

رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه)

5764


                     آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه 
( دوره هاي روزانه ونوبت دوم )
رتبه کل در سهميه
ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها

66297
2050
8653



















 ایشون طبق  تخمین گزینه رتبه بین 1000-1200 بدست میاورده که رتبش  شده 2000 و 800 تا بهش اضافه شده! در ضمن تمام درصداش عادی هست فقط فیزیکش  عالی بوده  همین!  نمیگم 800 تا کمه، اما خب میخوام بگم میشه حتی با معدل 15 یا 16                                   رتبه خوب اورد

----------


## mohamadsn

سلام دوستان،لطفاجواب بدین خیلی واسم مهمه
من دیپلم ریاضیمومیخام کنکورتجربی بدم الان واسه25درصد درس زیست من به بادمیره یا زیست ازصدواسم حساب میشه??

----------


## roshana

> سلام دوستان،لطفاجواب بدین خیلی واسم مهمه
> من دیپلم ریاضیمومیخام کنکورتجربی بدم الان واسه25درصد درس زیست من به بادمیره یا زیست ازصدواسم حساب میشه??



نه،من دقیقا نمیدونم چند درصد ولی یه سری از دروس
حدودا  درصد تا 15 درصد اعمال میشه دروسی هم که
مشترک نیستند درصدش صفره و از صد حساب میشه !!

----------


## eli94

> سلام دوستان،لطفاجواب بدین خیلی واسم مهمه
> من دیپلم ریاضیمومیخام کنکورتجربی بدم الان واسه25درصد درس زیست من به بادمیره یا زیست ازصدواسم حساب میشه??


 برا شما از 100 حساب میشه

----------


## Demon Soul

اگه یه درسی رو مثلا 10 گرفته باشی نمره منفی حساب میشه یا مثبت؟
الان من نمیفهمم کدوم حالتش تاثیر مثبت داره(تا چه نمره ایی؟) کدوم نمره تاثیر منفی؟

----------

